# Divock Origi



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2016)

Centravanti belga del Liverpool classe '95, ha iniziato a giocare nelle giovanili del Genk e poi è passato in Francia, al Lille. Nel 2014 lo ha preso il Liverpool, che lo ha lasciato un altro anno ai biancorossi per poi accoglierlo in squadra proprio l'estate scorsa. 
Ho avuto modo di ammirarlo nella doppia sfida col Borussia Dortmund. E' un attaccante ancora grezzo, ma che ha grandissime potenzialità, pur non essendo ancora strutturato fisicamente riesce a proteggere palla anche con avversari di stazza più grossa. E' un giocatore molto rapido e può essere letale in profondità, ma è anche bravo sia tecnicamente che tatticamente: spesso effettua dei tagli per aprire spazi ai trequartisti; si propone sempre per l'uno-due con il compagno. 
Non è un grandissimo goleador (col Lille 16 gol in 89 presenze) però sono convinto che abbia tutto per diventare un grande attaccante.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2016)

Strano non ci fosse già il topic.

Comunque il fisico è dalla sua e sa anche giocare a calcio. Io penso che farà strada, anche più di Lukaku.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Strano non ci fosse già il topic.
> 
> Comunque il fisico è dalla sua e sa anche giocare a calcio. Io penso che farà strada, anche più di Lukaku.



lukaku è esclusivamente un bomber d'area, questo è molto più completo, come ha detto kolao deve diventare molto più efficace sottoporta per il resto è gia un ottimo giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lukaku è esclusivamente un bomber d'area, questo è molto più completo, come ha detto kolao deve diventare molto più efficace sottoporta per il resto è gia un ottimo giocatore



Infatti dicevo che sa giocare a calcio anche fuori dall'area.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Aprile 2016)

Si è bravino, ma secondo me non è davvero un 95. 

Cioè dai, non puo' essere. Sarà un altro Minala.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si è bravino, ma secondo me non è davvero un 95.
> 
> Cioè dai, non puo' essere. Sarà un altro Minala.



E' nato a Ostenda.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2016)

Potenzialmente un fenomeno, giocatore forse un pò atipico ma mi piace tantissimo


----------

